# Fragen zu Aqua Oxy bzw. Belüfter allgemein



## Kraterteich (1. Nov. 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe gerade meinen Oase Teichbelüfter in Betrieb genommen. 
Ich bin etwas überrascht. 

- Das Teil ist verhältnismäßig laut. Das Geräusch ist bis in ca. 10 Meter Entfernung deutlich zu hören. Der Aufstellungsort bildet keinen Resonanzboden. Wenn ich den Belüfter auf die Terrasse stelle (Holz) wird´s nochmal deutlich lauter. Ich hatte mit einem Geräusch in der Art eines Kühlschranks gerechnet. Aver das hier ist um Größenordnungen lauter.
- die Sprudelsteine SCHWIMMEN. Ist ein Oase-Spezialpatent aus Kunststoff, nicht diese porösen Steine wie man sie aus dem Aquarium kennt.
- Ich hatte Luftbläschen erwartet und große LuftBLASEN bekommen. Ein ziemliches Geblubber herrscht im Teich. Das hatte ich mir deutlich anders vorgestellt. Und es verschreckt die Fische.

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, ob Blasengröße und Lautstärke so normal sind?

Viele Grüße,
Gerhard


----------



## karsten. (1. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Fragen zu Aqua Oxy bzw. Belüfter allgemein*

Hallo

lt Datenblatt sind Oxy 400 ,1000,2000

stufenlos regelbar   

die meisten Membranpumpen springen bei voller Leistung im Kreis  

mein No Name Eisfreihalter wird soweit abgeregelt bis er nur noch leise brummt 

die Luft reicht dann in Verbindung mit einer Styrporkiste zu "Eisfreihalten "gut aus

mfG


----------



## Chrisinger (1. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Fragen zu Aqua Oxy bzw. Belüfter allgemein*

Hi Gerald,

ob das mit der lautstärke normal ist,kann ich dir auch nicht sagen.Aber einen Tip kann ich dir geben........

nimm zwei Tennisbälle schneide in der hälfte auf und lege sie mit der hohlen seite nach unten.Oben drauf stellst du dann deinen belüfter.

Die Tennisbälle absorbieren die Geräusche.........

Lg Chris


----------



## Kraterteich (1. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Fragen zu Aqua Oxy bzw. Belüfter allgemein*

Hallo,

die Regelung ist eher eine Drosselung. An den beiden Abgängen sind kleine Absperrhähnchen. Die Pumpe wird nur deutlich leise, wenn ich die Luft ganz absperre. Das widerspricht etwas dem Sinn der Sache.

Zu den Tennisbällen. Kenne ich von früher als Schwingungsentkopplung von Hifi-Boxen. Als die Dinger noch so groß waren, daß sie auf ein paar Tennisbälle gepaßt haben. Halbwegs entkoppelt sollte es aber schon sein. Werksseitig sind da Gummifüße am Gehäuse und der Untergrund schwingt nicht oder nur wenig mit. Ich werde es mal auf eine Gummimatte stellen. 

Das primäre Problem scheinen mir im Moment die Luftblasen zu sein. Es sieht wirklich eher aus wie im Sprudelbad.

Viele Grüße,
Gerhard


----------



## ra_ll_ik (1. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Fragen zu Aqua Oxy bzw. Belüfter allgemein*

Mal die blauen großen Sprudelsteine probiert ? Feinste Perlen gibt´s eh nur mit einer Belüfterplatte...aber die sind richtig teuer...


----------



## karsten. (1. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Fragen zu Aqua Oxy bzw. Belüfter allgemein*

Hallo

ich hab mal bei Oase nachgefragt

es ist wirklich so die Teile lassen sich nicht mehr wie früher mechanisch oder elektrisch über die Änderung der Schwingungsamplitude regulieren sondern nur über die Abstellhähne "abwürgen".  

Wobei die Ausströmer weder Auftreiben dürften noch das Teil unverhältnismäßig  Krach machen dürfte 

Aber was ist unverhältnismäßig ? 

Ein dB wert wird nicht deffiniert 

Man berät sich ...  


Über die Notwendigkeit und Methoden der "Sauerstoffversorgung" hatten wir hier schon ein paar Beiträge  
einschließlich Versuchsergebnissen zu solchen Teilen...

Die Teile der Oxy Serie sind keine Eisfreihalter !

mal abwarten was Oase meint

mfG


----------



## Kraterteich (1. Nov. 2007)

*Lautstärke läßt nach einigen Stunden nach*

Hallo,

der Belüfter ist jetzt etwa 10 Stunden gelaufen und in dieser Zeit deutlich leiser geworden. Jetzt bewegt er sich etwa auf dem Niveau eines Kühlschrankkompressors. Damit kann ich gut leben. 

Evtl. gibt es da ja eine Art "Einlaufzeit". 

Die Sprudler habe ich mit Gewichten beschwert. Werde aber auf jeden Fall andere Ausströmsteine anbringen. Bzw. die mitgelieferten Kunststoff-"Steine" durch Steine ersetzen. 

Viele Grüße,
Gerhard


----------



## Kraterteich (14. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Aqua Oxy bzw. Belüfter allgemein*

Hallo,

ich würde den alten Thread gerne nochmal aufwärmen. 

Nach  dem Austausch der migelieferten aufschwimmenden Blubberer durch Ausströmsteine war eigentlich bis auf die erhöhte Lautstärke alles in Ordnung.

Zwischenzeitlich hat der Belüfter allerdings den Geist aufgegeben. Vermutlich war die relativ hohe Lautstärke da schon ein Indiz. 

Nach nur 10 Tagen hat Oase ein Ersatzgerät geschickt (das lief über den Fachhändler bei dem ich die Pumpe gekauft habe. Kein Internetshop). Da steht jetzt was von "Living Water" drauf. Nachdem die Pumpe vier Stunden im Auto lag habe ich zwei Tage den Gestank nicht mehr aus dem Auto bekommen. Wie kann Kunststoff eigentlich so stinken?

Ausgepackt, angeschlossen und Überraschung: Die Pumpe ist sehr leise. Super.

Nicht super: Ich schalte das Teil auch gerne mal aus. Z.B. damit man die Fische besser sieht. Dummerweise hat sich Oase den Schalter gespart. Es ist kein Schalter mehr dran. Und die Regelung über die kleinen Absperrhähnchen ist fast unmöglich. Die sind so grob, die können fast nur noch ganz auf/ganz zu. Der Stecker ist nicht einfach zugänglich. Bleibt also nur Funksteuerung kaufen. Und wieder Geld ausgeben.

So hätte ich den Aqua Oxy nicht gekauft. Nicht ohne Schalter und nicht mit diesem stinkenden Plastik.

Ich habe Oase eine Email geschrieben allerdings keine Antwort erhalten. 

Von meiner Aquamax Eco Pumpe bin ich nach wie vor begeistert. Aber dieses Teichbelüfterteil ist unsäglich mies.

Viele Grüße,
Gerhard


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (14. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Aqua Oxy bzw. Belüfter allgemein*

Hi Gerhard,

ich hab mir eine Belüfterpumpe ausm T*om Baumakrt von der Firma ok (orginal Hersteller ist auch O*se) gekauft.

der Ton ist eigentlich ganz leise bei mir, sie steht untzer dem 1. Tonnendeckel auf einem Plastikgitter neben der UVC.

Nun zu meinen Tipps:

- den Ton hörst du so gut wie kaum wenn du diese Pumpe in der Luft hängen lässt also an einem Drath oser Seil oder in einem Netz (Orangennetz)


- die Luftsteine hab ich so absenken können indem ich einen Kiesstein (nicht rund sondern lang und dünn) genommen habe, diesen dann mit grün beschichtetem bindedrath umwickelt und dann an dem Luftstein und -schlauch befestigt.

Hab dies so alle 1 m gemacht = so sinkt nicht nur dein Luftstein sondern auch dein Luftschlauch ab.

Pass auf das du diesen Luftschlauch nur ganz leicht mit dem Drath quetschst. Ebenso solltest du die Drathenden mit einer Zange passend biegen so dass keine Sptzen Drathenden deine Fischies verletzen könnten.

Alternativ zum Drath geht auch Panzerband.

Berichte mal obs bezüglich Lärm gefunzt hast

PS:
wegen deiner e-mail an O*se = poste lieber mal da im Forum

nimm blos nicht die Fernsteuerung von O*se, ich empfehl dir da die von REV, hat 100m Reichweite und ich glaub 12 verschiedene Kanäle und kostet nur 20 €, kann man in die Steckdose reinstecken = fertig.

wenn du nicht mehrere von diesem in deinem garten verbauen willst gehen auch die günstigen baumarktdinger (mit denen wirds aber schwierig wenn die hinter dichter Bepflanzung stehen)


----------



## matzeed7 (15. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Aqua Oxy bzw. Belüfter allgemein*

also ich habe gute und schlechte Erfahrunen mit dem AwuyQxy1000 gemacht!

Die Geräusche sind eigentlich recht verträglich nur gehen bei mir immer die
Netzteile kaputt. Ich habe nun schon das zweite und es geht immer noch nicht richtig. Es setzt mal öfters aus, dh die volle Sonne mag es wohl nicht. Eine direkte Kühlung mit einem Lüfter half auch nicht weiter?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (15. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Aqua Oxy bzw. Belüfter allgemein*

Ich empfehle --- grundsätzlich alle Filterkomponenten abzudecken ---. und vor Regen und Sonneneinstrahlung zu schützen (aber bitte nicht in ne Tüte stecken wg. Schwitzwasser !)

Für den Aqua Qxy gibts so nen Imitatstein in verschiedenen Farebn, ich glaub für 80 Teuros

PS: Ich hab des öfteren geshen das viele Leute ihre Reihenvortex oder Tonnenfilter unabgedeckt lassen = großer Fehler


----------



## matzeed7 (15. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Aqua Oxy bzw. Belüfter allgemein*

bei mir ist alles in einer Filterkammer installiert, dennoch wird diese durch die Sonne erwärmt!


----------



## Kraterteich (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Aqua Oxy bzw. Belüfter allgemein*



			
				69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Gerhard,
> 
> 
> - die Luftsteine hab ich so absenken können indem ich einen Kiesstein (nicht rund sondern lang und dünn) genommen habe, diesen dann mit grün beschichtetem bindedrath umwickelt und dann an dem Luftstein und -schlauch befestigt.
> ...



Hallo,

die "Steine" habe ich ja schon versenkt bekommen. Ich habe Bleigewichte dran gemacht. Aber das sollte bei diesem Preis und einem Produkt dieses Herstellers einfach nicht notwendig sein. Inzwischen hängen richtige Steine dran. Die bleiben von alleine unten und machen feinere Bläschen. Die Original-Ausströmer waren mehr was für den Whirlpool. Der neue Lüfter ist ja immerhin leiser als der erste. Falls der wieder lauter wird kommt er auf eine Gummimatte.

Reaktion von Oase - auch auf eine zweite Mail - gab es bisher keine. 
Ich werd´s dann mal noch im Oase-Forum versuchen. 

Schade eigentlich. Wieder ein bekannter Hersteller der sich dafür entschieden hat minderwertige Versionen seiner Produkte in China zu fertigen und sie dann zum gleichen hohen Preis weiter zu vertreiben. 

Ohne mich, Oase. 

Viele Grüße,
Gerhard


----------



## thrissops (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Aqua Oxy bzw. Belüfter allgemein*

hi Gerhard,
schön zu Lesen,daß nicht nur ich mit dem Teichbelüfter nicht so ganz zufrieden bin 
Gekauft habe ich mir das Teil vor 2 Monaten, mehr aus Verzweiflung wegen Fischsterbens,welches möglicherweise durch Sauerstoffmangel ausgelöst wurde. ( mein Teich war aber auch deutlich überbevölkert,habe *mit Recht *hier im Forum deswegen auch was auf die Mütze bekommen).
Über das Thema Teichbelüfter  gibts ja auch hier im Forum genug kontroverses zu Lesen.
Kurzum: Gebracht hats nichts,nur genervt; der Teich mutierte schon fast zum Whirlpool,die Plasteschläuche sehen einfach nur besch.... aus.
Jedenfalls habe ich schon  das Handtuch geworfen und verwende ihn nicht mehr.( das Fischsterben ist unabhängig vom Belüfter übrigens vorbei,den Fischis gehts prima)
Im Winter werde ich vielleicht einen neuen Versuch, diesmal dann als Eisfreihálter in Kombination mit einem 9 Euro Plastik-Venturi Teil starten.

Andreas


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Aqua Oxy bzw. Belüfter allgemein*

Hallo Gerhard,



> die "Steine" habe ich ja schon versenkt bekommen. Ich habe Bleigewichte dran gemacht. Aber das sollte bei diesem Preis und einem Produkt dieses Herstellers einfach nicht notwendig sein. Inzwischen hängen richtige Steine dran



Gut gemacht  __ Blei ist pures Gift für den Teich und hat da drinn nix zu suchen


----------



## Kraterteich (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Aqua Oxy bzw. Belüfter allgemein*



			
				69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:
			
		

> __ Blei ist pures Gift für den Teich und hat da drinn nix zu suchen



Keine Sorge, die Gewichte sind komplett mit Kunststoff ummantelt. Dem Teich passiert nix. Ist auch schon lange wieder draussen.


Habe heute übrigens eine unverständliche Mail von Oase erhalten. Bezieht sich wohl auf meine Nachfrage vom 14. August, ob ich noch mit einer Antwort rechnen kann. Angeblich finden sie die eigentliche Mail nicht. Ich habe zumindest eine automatische Empfangsbestätigung bekommen.

Im Vergleich zum Mailverkehr mit Oase ist die gute alte Schneckenpost ein echtes Rennpferd.

Viele Grüße,
Gerhard


----------



## 2mazz (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Aqua Oxy bzw. Belüfter allgemein*

Hallo,
also ich muss sagen ich hatte vorher ein Oase oxy 1000 und hatte auch nen whirlpool.
Bin darauf hin zu meinem händler zurücl und wollte gegen ein kleineres tauschen!
also mitm oxy 400 nach hause => gleiches spiel viel zu große Blasen!
da sie aber nur das gerät haben wollten und kein zubehör hatte ich noch alles vom Oxy 1000!!!
habe dann die großen steine angeschlossen und die blubbern jetzt kleine bläschen vor sich hin!
und irgendwie ists komisch aber Probleme mit schwimmenden steinen hatte ich gar nicht! die sinken bei mir direkt runter!
Habe jetzt ein stein im becken und einen im filter! wegen der Vibration hab ich einfach ein stinknormales handtuch drunter gelegt und das ding ist fast still!
mfg thomas


----------



## tattoo_hh (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Aqua Oxy bzw. Belüfter allgemein*



			
				69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab des öfteren geshen das viele Leute ihre Reihenvortex oder Tonnenfilter unabgedeckt lassen = großer Fehler



nicht unbedingt, sofern man algen als zusätzliches biofiltermedium nutzen will....


----------



## matzeed7 (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu Aqua Oxy bzw. Belüfter allgemein*

also ich hab mein Oxy 1000 jetzt in den Filter gehängt, das heisst mit einweggummis


----------



## Digicat (22. Mai 2022)

Servus

Ich entstaube mal den alten Thread, denn ich hätte vor mir das OASE Oxytex 1000 Set zu kaufen. Wird ja hier im Thread besprochen.








						Oase OxyTex Set 1000
					

Komplettset bestehend aus 1x OxyTex 1000 und 1x AquaOxy 1000. Erhöhung der Filterleistung bis zu 25.




					www.a-koi.at
				




Gilt das damals beschriebene Problem bezüglich Lautstärke noch ?
Mit der größe der Blasen wird es kein Problem geben da anderes System ?

Wer hat noch dieses Set oder Ähnliche und kann berichten ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Marion412 (23. Mai 2022)

Also ich habe das Oxy Tex 1000 Set und bin zufrieden, steht auf einem alten Stück Filterschwamm und ist nahezu lautlos


----------



## Digicat (23. Mai 2022)

Danke für deinen Erfahrungsbericht   . Bestärkt mich ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Biko (23. Mai 2022)

Ich habe das 500er Set bei mir in der Innenhälterung und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Auch bei mir steht es auf einem Schaumgummi und ist damit etwa gleich laut, wie die Filterpumpe (AF 12.000) - also sehr leise.


----------



## Digicat (23. Mai 2022)

Danke Hans-Christian ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------

